# My New Argon 18 Gallium



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

View attachment 244173


View attachment 244174


View attachment 244172


My brand new XL 2011 Argon 18 Gallium bult up with Campagnolo Chorus (mostly) and Campy Zonda 2-way fit wheels with tubeless Hutchinson Intensives tires.

3T Rotundo Pro and 3T stem.

Great ride. Very Happy


----------



## MLT (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats, looks like a nice rig. What were you on previously??


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

View attachment 244175


View attachment 244176


Thanks, my previous rides were both steel Marinonis. A new one and a 30 year old one with new drivetrain. Keeping the newer one.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I would love to hear an update on how you feel about the ride quality on your Gallium????


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been very happy - was out yesterday on the steel steed and today on the Gallium. 

I am a bit big for the Gallium so have had a little trouble getting the fit dialled in - today was very close to perfect. Much more comfortable than I imagined while being absolutely stiff on the climbs. Also descends and corners like a champ (might be the tubeless wheel set?).

the 11 speed Chorus is a great set up and have now mated up 12-29 cassette yo compact athena crank and can spin up almost anything. I have heard was finicky but quite the opposite after some initial cable stretch

Here was today's ride:

Untitled by piedlourde at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Argon 18 bikes are very underrated brand. Great quality and vfm imo ....


----------

